# Orange spot motoro stingray



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

chilln out after meal, she looks like she has white sh*t on her, she dose its sand







im gunna get it out soon its driving me crazy always covering herself in it














dosnt show off her true colours due to it not being in person and on cam but the sand also cant see the real orange in her








View attachment 122676

View attachment 122677

View attachment 122678

View attachment 122679

View attachment 122680

View attachment 122681

tad bit of temper on this girl when i use flash in the dark she fliped her tail out :laugh: 
View attachment 122682

View attachment 122683

and some of her friends green arowana
View attachment 122684

and a albino oscar
View attachment 122685


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

is that an rtc/tsn i see?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes hes still got lots of room to grow and i will upgrade im ready for this fish till its hits about 24-30 inches then i will put him in a lil pond with my arrows but he to small rite now


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Seeing your O, makes me miss mine. I think im gonna go to walmart and buy one of those 55 gallons so i can atleast get a single O again


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks i also got a red but hes camara shy thats his gf/bf


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats a nice O, I want to get a viel tail pink o sometime. I might put it in the 55 once the catfish gets big enough.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Why are you going to take the sand out? Wouldn't adding more make the fish happy so it can hide like its naturaly doing?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the sand is to abrasive i will be getting a different sand to out in in the near future


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Even bare bottom tanks are fine for rays. The ray actually wont know the difference! My tank is bare bottom and if threatened he will "burry" himself. A fish inst smart enough to know if sand is there or not so since he "buried" himself he thinks he is hidden and he'll lay there motionless untill the threat moves one!


----------



## reticray1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd have to disagree w/ the above statement. Stingrays don't need sand but I'd say they prefer over a bare bottom tank. Also, I think rays would know the difference (and feel more secure) if they were buried in sand versus just flapping and pretending to be buried, they do have eyes.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Reticray, do you have any reading comprehension skills? I didnt say that the rays are pretending to be buried I said that they do not know if they are buried or not! Yes they have eyes but they dont know what sand is. Rays, hell fish in general, are not smart even to have a thought process that goes, "hey there is a danger so Im going to use this nifty sand to cover my self so I wont be seen." Instead they rely on millions of years of instinct. Instead of thinking what to do when a threat becomes apparent that ray is TOLD by its instinct to flap its disk rapidly and sit still. Thats it. Now dont get me wrong we all love our fish but you cant put human logic on the brain of a fish!

Now you might say, "what about a fish that darts for cover instead of burying himself and if in a tank with nothing to hide in wont he be stressed?" And the awnser is yes. Again though the fish isnt thinking, "damn I need to find a log to hide behind so I cant be seen." Instead, again, its being told by instinct to hide behind a larger object and in doing so may not get eaten so it can continue on with its only goal in life....making more fish!

So, a ray in a bare bottom tank is perfectly fine. Unless of course there are other fish in there that stress him out and he actually cant hide from them if there was sand, but if that is the case its best to not have those tankmates, such as jardinis, in the first place!

Bob, keep an eye out on that jardini as they are KNOWN to kill rays for no reason!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what jardini my jardini is in another tank alone, the singray is whith the green arowana and i am planning on getting rid of the tank mates exsept for the green arrow and get 2 more orange spot motoros and start some breeding hopefully


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

What exactly are you calling a green arrow? An Asian arrowana?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes but the green varient like there reds goldens greens and x-backs all of them green is just a varient


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I cant tell from the headshot in this thread but is it the same arrow in your other thread? If so then it is a Jardini which is Australian. I must say though that that jardini is NICE!!!


----------



## reticray1 (Jun 18, 2006)

This guy...whatever you say.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

reticray1 said:


> This guy...whatever you say.


Did I school you on how a fish thinks and you got upset cause it hurt your fish's feelings?

Seriously Im in no way saying its my way as Ill be the first to admit that Im by FAR not the brightest fish keeper out there. However, I do know a thing or two and Im more then willing to share my knowledge and/or opinions on things!

As far as his arrow situation is concerned Im confused cause he has a thread of an arrow that for sure is a jardini and I didnt know at the time if the one in this thread is the same one or not as he called it a green arrowana and jardinis are also called green arros and I was just looking out for him as jardinis can be down right aggressive!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Play nice guys, we all dig fish and need to be positive here.

Very nice fish Bob, and green arrows are Asian. Common names < scientific names


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

for all the confusion i have a jardini in 1 tank alone, and the green in this tank







thanks for all the replys guys









a easy trait to tell a jardini from a asian arrow is the barbells and of course the color and the head shape







will get pics to show what i mean


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> Did I school you on how a fish thinks and you got upset cause it hurt your fish's feelings?










C'mon man.

You didnt exactly school him, either. I cant say definitetively that a ray knows when he's burried, but I can say that the rays at work became much more tame and dsiplayed much darker colours when they were able to cover themselves in sand. Thus, my personal conclusion is that they are more comfortable, and more happy when there is sand (and they know they are burrying in it).


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Their color greatly depends on the background.

Im new to ray keeping...only about a year or so but IME sand or no sand rays are fine. Ive had better luck with no sand because its easier to maintain water quality and there is no chance of irritating the rays disk. Still though they dont know if they are buried or not. If they do then why do mine "burry" them selves and "hide" when there is no sand? Alot too depends on their personality. Ive had a ray that rarely if ever buried it self while the others only did when frightened.

If some one tells me otherwise that a fish is able to make a thought out decision in its enviroment to do ANYTHING (eat sleep sh*t have sex hide bite ect) I will shut up...


----------



## reticray1 (Jun 18, 2006)

"Did I school you on how a fish thinks and you got upset cause it hurt your fish's feelings?"

First off, how old are you? Second, you didn't school anyone. Apparently the good ol' boy knows everything including on how a ray thinks/feels. Last, I've got better things to do than argue w/ you on if a ray prefers sand or not and if it "knows" it's buried or if it's just "pretending"

Bob, I would recommend getting the brand of sand "Estes" as I seen many ray keepers use it w/ success.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

What does my age have to do with anything? Also are you trying to imply that a person who has pride in their Southern Heritage can not be well educated?

If you cant understand that a fish doesnt have complex problem solving skills and does not rely on instinct than I cant help you and from here on regard your comments as a waste of bandwith. Bob Im not talking to you BTW!


----------



## reticray1 (Jun 18, 2006)

JD7.62 said:


> What does my age have to do with anything? Also are you trying to imply that a person who has pride in their Southern Heritage can not be well educated?
> 
> If you cant understand that a fish doesnt have complex problem solving skills and does not rely on instinct than I cant help you and from here on regard your comments as a waste of bandwith. Bob Im not talking to you BTW!


LMAO







damn guy you need to get laid or just take a break from the internet and these fish forums. Is it really worth it to get all worked up over whether a ray believes he is buried or if the ray is just pretending? IT'S NOT THAT SERIOUS....there's people dying in Iraq daily and your having a hissy fit about whether or not a ray believes he is under sand or not.

I questioned your age b/c you made a comment that I could see my 6 year old nephew saying.

I simply disagreed w/ what you said about a ray knowing if he was buried or not and you felt insulted for some reason and decided to insult me. Everyone is entitled to THEIR OWN opinion so chill the hell out.

And the bottom line is you're wrong, period. A sting ray KNOWS it is buried under sand and will feel MORE secure if there were sand rather then just FLAPPING around in a bare bottom aquarium and PRETEND to be buried. Come on good ol' boy, that's just common sense.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

gunna go with estes of play sand becuse i like that naturl browish look


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nice stingrays bob. how old is she? mines is looking like that now. i have a male and female but the female is more active and is growing way faster. also what are you feeding her? also nice green arowana. i can tell its asian from the pics. you have a similar list like mines. i had a 19 inch jardini that died recently, i have a green, i had a gdr too lol. heres a headshot of my green sorry for the derail.
















sorry old pics about a month ago.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

who cares about the derail awsome fishh, i feed my stigray shrimp krill worms live shrimp(clear ones) and i am plannign on getting more stinrays srry for the jardini


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice







love that aro.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------

